# Ibanez LACS thread



## vampiregenocide (Dec 30, 2008)

Basically, if anyone owns or has pictures of LACS guitars (any number of strings etc) then put em up here. I really want to see the range of customs Ibanez do, seeing as their custom shop doesn't have a site to my knowledge.

I'll start with a few :


----------



## Dusty201087 (Dec 30, 2008)

Woah woah woah, who was that 8 made for in the?!?!?!?

Ibby needs to open up their custom shop


----------



## DevinShidaker (Dec 30, 2008)

Yeah they need to open that custom shop up to the public.


----------



## vampiregenocide (Dec 30, 2008)

Dusty201087 said:


> Woah woah woah, who was that 8 made for in the?!?!?!?
> 
> Ibby needs to open up their custom shop




They do :/

I believe its Jim Roots, he used a blue RG2228 in one of Jonathan Davies videos; 'Got Money' I think. I would assume thats the same one anyway, Ibanez don't make a great deal of custom 8s as far as I'm aware lol.


----------



## ZeroSignal (Dec 30, 2008)

vampiregenocide said:


> They do :/
> 
> I believe its Jim Roots, he used a blue RG2228 in one of Jonathan Davies videos; 'Got Money' I think. I would assume thats the same one anyway, Ibanez don't make a great deal of custom 8s as far as I'm aware lol.



_I'd_ assume that it was KoRn's. Munky has one just like it but in red and Slipknot/Stone Sour are not known for their 8 string-ed antics.


----------



## gunshow86de (Dec 30, 2008)

It's not Jim's, but Jim does have a custom Ibanez 8 string. You can watch a video of him playing it in a crappy song here.


----------



## Dusty201087 (Dec 30, 2008)

gunshow86de said:


> It's not Jim's, but Jim does have a custom Ibanez 8 string. You can watch a video of him playing it in a crappy song here.



God I liked the guitar but the... sound... coming out of that was pretty terrible


----------



## vampiregenocide (Dec 30, 2008)

ZeroSignal said:


> _I'd_ assume that it was KoRn's. Munky has one just like it but in red and Slipknot/Stone Sour are not known for their 8 string-ed antics.



True, I heard KoRn were experimenting with 8ers recently, though they never seemed to take full advantage of the low range on 7s :/

Some more





^ One of Munky's old customs which was recently on ebay.


----------



## ZeroSignal (Dec 30, 2008)

gunshow86de said:


> It's not Jim's, but Jim does have a custom Ibanez 8 string. You can watch a video of him playing it in a crappy song here.



That's the one he was talking about. I doubt it's Jim's.


----------



## MF_Kitten (Dec 30, 2008)

vampiregenocide said:


> True, I heard KoRn were experimenting with 8ers recently, though they never seemed to take full advantage of the low range on 7s :/
> 
> Some more
> 
> ...



o rly? they don´t seem to do much else! 

most of their albums are chuck full of awesome low A action 

and yeah, that´s definitely KoRn´s 8 string up there, munky has an identical one, except red with black hardware...


----------



## 7 Dying Trees (Dec 30, 2008)

This is mine, and before anyone asks, it's never going anywhere. Swamp ash wings on neckthru maple 3 piece with quilted maple top.


----------



## eegor (Dec 30, 2008)

Holy shit look at that neck heel!


----------



## Randy (Dec 30, 2008)

7 Dying Trees said:


> This is mine, and before anyone asks, it's never going anywhere. Swamp ash wings on neckthru maple 3 piece with quilted maple top.





What do you think of that combo?



eegor said:


> Holy shit look at that neck heel!



_What_ neck heel?


----------



## bulletbass man (Dec 30, 2008)

could everyone put a stamp in thier photos before posting. Because other wise this is going to become a gold mine for scammers.


----------



## eegor (Dec 30, 2008)

Randy said:


> _What_ neck heel?



Good point.


----------



## vampiregenocide (Dec 31, 2008)

7 Dying Trees said:


>



I love that inlay man  Its simple but really beautiful


----------



## darbdavys (Dec 31, 2008)

MF_Kitten said:


> o rly? they don´t seem to do much else!
> 
> most of their albums are chuck full of awesome low A action
> 
> and yeah, that´s definitely KoRn´s 8 string up there, munky has an identical one, except red with black hardware...


I don't understand why Korn uses a 7string. they don't use the 1st string anyway, they can easily tune a 6 down to A-standard. Or are they trying to look cool? (you know, dude, it's Low A and it has got more strings than most popular guitars, we're unique, bla bla. who cares we don't use most of the strings, it's a 7! And wait wait, we'll stop using remaining strings and get an 8, so we can do MESHUGGAH IN NU-METUL!)


----------



## DaveCarter (Dec 31, 2008)

Very nice! James, what's the toggle switch for?


----------



## NeglectedField (Dec 31, 2008)

I was about to ask the same...


----------



## eleven59 (Dec 31, 2008)

darbdavys said:


> I don't understand why Korn uses a 7string. they don't use the 1st string anyway, they can easily tune a 6 down to A-standard. Or are they trying to look cool? (you know, dude, it's Low A and it has got more strings than most popular guitars, we're unique, bla bla. who cares we don't use most of the strings, it's a 7! And wait wait, we'll stop using remaining strings and get an 8, so we can do MESHUGGAH IN NU-METUL!)



Actually, they do use all 7 strings. Try learning "Blind" some time, it won't take long, but you'll use all 7 strings in the first 30 seconds of the song. And a lot of their songs use the high strings (especially their older songs).


----------



## hetfieldcc (Dec 31, 2008)

7 Dying Trees said:


> This is mine, and before anyone asks, it's never going anywhere. Swamp ash wings on neckthru maple 3 piece with quilted maple top.


 
holy shit you are *James Mcilroy* ex Cradle of Filth!! regards from Spain and good luck with your new project.


----------



## leonardo7 (Dec 31, 2008)

In addition to the fact that Korn does use the high string (listen to Life is Peachy), Its about having the option available. I mean, if you decide to play the piano then you simply must either use the single lowest key as well as single highest key in every song or you shouldnt play? Also, if you have a 24 fret guitar then you must use the 24th fret often or you shouldnt be playing a 24 fret guitar? Even if I only used the three low strings, I still like the feel of a 7 string neck much more than a 6. 
Regardless, I heard you have to be playing like 20 shows a month to even be considered for an LACS.


----------



## InTheRavensName (Dec 31, 2008)

Besides, if Ibanez would make me anything I wanted, I'd probably go for 7s and 8s. More to play with 

Also, any dodgy cockney can get a six string version (see above)


----------



## Rick (Dec 31, 2008)

If I knew how to do a watermark, I'd post a pic with me and one of Dino's RGAs.


----------



## 7deadlysins666 (Dec 31, 2008)

Rick said:


> If I knew how to do a watermark, I'd post a pic with me and one of Dino's RGAs.



Do you have photoshop? If not, there Is an online rip off, I don't remember the name of it...but basically put your text on there, then simply decrease the opacity as needed.


----------



## leonardo7 (Dec 31, 2008)

Who got that Fred Durst LACS that sold on ebay a couple months back for like under $900? The one everyone thought belonged to Biohazard or Ankla or something? Im pretty sure it belonged to Fred Durst. That Munky one that was used in the video and all signed up by him on the back sold for like $2000 last week on ebay. Was that a bit low or high for a Munky LACS? I kinda thought it might have sold for alot more. Cmon, I mean, we pretty much owe in addition to Vai and Ibanez the fact that we can purchase the limited options we do have on 7 string guitars to Munky. His LACS should be worth the most. Head has some nice ones.


----------



## Rick (Dec 31, 2008)

7deadlysins666 said:


> Do you have photoshop? If not, there Is an online rip off, I don't remember the name of it...but basically put your text on there, then simply decrease the opacity as needed.



I'm pretty sure I don't. I'm too lazy to look. 

Just know this, it was awesome.


----------



## sworth9411 (Dec 31, 2008)

If you dont want to share you can PM me with pics so I can drool....hahaha.


----------



## larry (Dec 31, 2008)

sworth9411 said:


> If you dont want to share you can PM me with pics so I can drool....hahaha.



yes pleeeeeeeaaaaassssseee!!!!!!!!
me too me toooo!

i won't scam i promise!!!


----------



## nikt (Jan 1, 2009)

leonardo7 said:


> Who got that Fred Durst LACS that sold on ebay a couple months back for like under $900? The one everyone thought belonged to Biohazard or Ankla or something? Im pretty sure it belonged to Fred Durst.



fred durst ?? 

I've bought both of those guitars but the RGR7 had to be returned as it was stolen from the original owner


----------



## Sebastian (Jan 1, 2009)

Fred Durst


----------



## Jazzedout (Jan 1, 2009)

So Nikt... How does that LACS AX sound? I am really curious about it.


----------



## nikt (Jan 1, 2009)

Jazzedout said:


> So Nikt... How does that LACS AX sound? I am really curious about it.


I don't know yet. I'm out of the town for 2 weeks now and it waits for me on my post office


----------



## Jazzedout (Jan 1, 2009)

nikt said:


> I don't know yet. I'm out of the town for 2 weeks now and it waits for me on my post office



Oh, I see... don't forget to post your comments when it arrives!


----------



## 7 Dying Trees (Jan 1, 2009)

chavhunter said:


> Very nice! James, what's the toggle switch for?


Just a killswitch


----------



## 7 Dying Trees (Jan 1, 2009)

InTheRavensName said:


> Besides, if Ibanez would make me anything I wanted, I'd probably go for 7s and 8s. More to play with
> 
> Also, any dodgy cockney can get a six string version (see above)


----------



## winterlover (Jan 1, 2009)

hetfieldcc said:


> holy shit you are *James Mcilroy* ex Cradle of Filth!! regards from Spain and good luck with your new project.



know what, i didn't realize that either. my ex-girlfriend loved your hair (go figure) and yeah, good job helpin to rape people's perspective on black metal,  (cof joke). She used to (or prolly still does) have some cof dvd with you and i remember seeing you drink fox piss or some shit  and uh, does davey seemed to have a big head to you in person or is that just me? 
but you do probably have the most effective windmill ever, and i've said that to people to after i saw that so, good job.  nice Ibby too!
ah, triumph through superior firepower i think was the title??? i always remember when finish some reason


----------



## 7 Dying Trees (Jan 1, 2009)

vampiregenocide said:


> I love that inlay man  Its simple but really beautiful


It's the sigil of pazuzu, the lord of all fevers and plagues


----------



## Mattmc74 (Jan 1, 2009)

7 Dying Trees said:


> It's the sigil of pazuzu, the lord of all fevers and plagues



Learn something new everyday! It is a very bad ass looking inly!


----------



## winterlover (Jan 1, 2009)

Mattmc74 said:


> Learn something new everyday! It is a very bad ass looking inly!



yup, actually tho James, Pazuzu is lord of the demons of the wind, the son of Hanbi, and represented by the southwest wind, he is the bringer of drought, violent storms, fever, and other maladies. though protects his followers from plagues by driving out evil spirits from them
but everyone should know Pazuzu 
Behemoth maybe, or even better The Exorcist. you'll recognize the king of the demons of the wind by his double sets of wings, human / lion form






demonology was actually a career interest at one time...


----------



## DaveCarter (Jan 1, 2009)

7 Dying Trees said:


> Just a killswitch



Cheers, I just found the spec sheet on ibanezregister - very tasty!!


----------



## 7 Dying Trees (Jan 1, 2009)

winterlover said:


> know what, i didn't realize that either. my ex-girlfriend loved your hair (go figure) and yeah, good job helpin to rape people's perspective on black metal,  (cof joke). She used to (or prolly still does) have some cof dvd with you and i remember seeing you drink fox piss or some shit  and uh, does davey seemed to have a big head to you in person or is that just me?
> but you do probably have the most effective windmill ever, and i've said that to people to after i saw that so, good job.  nice Ibby too!
> ah, triumph through superior firepower i think was the title??? i always remember when finish some reason


 Some friends of mine made me watch that dvd on xmas eve. First time I have ever watched it. It's still odd watching it. Plus the sheer "why the fuck did I do that?"


----------



## 7 Dying Trees (Jan 1, 2009)

winterlover said:


> yup, actually tho James, Pazuzu is lord of the demons of the wind, the son of Hanbi, and represented by the southwest wind, he is the bringer of drought, violent storms, fever, and other maladies. though protects his followers from plagues by driving out evil spirits from them
> but everyone should know Pazuzu
> Behemoth maybe, or even better The Exorcist. you'll recognize the king of the demons of the wind by his double sets of wings, human / lion form
> 
> ...


My knowledge is limited, I just copied the image from the necronomicon and sent it through. Apparently they had tyo send the neck to someone else to get the inlay done which took 3 or 4 months...


----------



## DaveCarter (Jan 1, 2009)

Worth the wait, looks cool! If we ever get to the custom shop stage then for inlays my band mate wants our logo in pearl at the 12th fret:





Without the text obviously. Itd look cool on an ebony fretboard but I doubt many places would be happy to do it for him!!


----------



## winterlover (Jan 2, 2009)

7 Dying Trees said:


> Some friends of mine made me watch that dvd on xmas eve. First time I have ever watched it. It's still odd watching it. Plus the sheer "why the fuck did I do that?"



dude, it was awesome, i laughed my cock off as you fought to get your hair out of the way to spit that shit out. i use the same stuff for hunting and i KNOW how nasty that shit is  at first glance of you holding it i went "ooohhhh, he's not gonna drink that nasty - up, yeah he is....ew" lol

3-4 months!?!?! damn, but i know from experience to never push quality work. it turned out awesome though! officialy best Ibby 6'er i've ever seen.



chavhunter said:


> Worth the wait, looks cool! If we ever get to the custom shop stage then for inlays my band mate wants our logo in pearl at the 12th fret:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



that would be a kick ass inlay dood


----------



## DaveCarter (Jan 2, 2009)

Cheers mate  Given the option Id be torn between that at the 12th, or a blank ebony board with that logo airbrushed on to the body. Either way it should still look cool on our merch


----------



## Esp Griffyn (Jan 2, 2009)

Fuck me that Pazuzu inlay is quality!

Has anyone got any better pictures of Dino's Mexico 7? Here he is holding it, I was just wondering if anyone had any better shots...


----------



## Thin_Ice_77 (Jan 2, 2009)

^^ Damn, how many customs does Dino have?






Along with a camo RG7 and an RG8.


----------



## Dusty201087 (Jan 2, 2009)

Thin_Ice_77 said:


> ^^ Damn, how many customs does Dino have?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Dear god I want that xiphos as an 8


----------



## Esp Griffyn (Jan 2, 2009)

He also has this one (pretty bland imo)





And this one, which look amazing


----------



## Rick (Jan 2, 2009)

Last I remember, he has 13.

That one's not camo, it's actually a matte black RGA.


----------



## winterlover (Jan 2, 2009)

Brujeria!!!!! Brujerzimo (sp?) is the most brutalist awesomist music to worship satan / smoke pot / kill white people / and cross the border to in the worldz!!!!!


----------



## Rick (Jan 2, 2009)

He actually doesn't have the Brujeria guitar anymore. Pretty fucked up story behind it.


----------



## Dusty201087 (Jan 2, 2009)

Rick said:


> He actually doesn't have the Brujeria guitar anymore. Pretty fucked up story behind it.



He doesn't? What happened to it? I know it was plain and while I'm not familiar with the band I really liked the looks of it. If Ibanez offered me a custom that's what I'd get  only I'd insist on ebony 

Ibanez: "Hey Evan we want to build you a guitar!"

Myself: "SWEET!!! I want *goes on for hours* with an ebo..."

Ibanez: *interrupting me* "We don't do ebony fretboards, sir."

Me: "FUCK YOU... Oh wait, that's a check for _how_ much money? Ok, ok, I'm sorry, don't cry, we can work this out baby..."

<_<

>_>

*runs*


----------



## Rick (Jan 3, 2009)

I actually don't think I'm supposed to discuss it, lest it gets told everywhere.


----------



## Dusty201087 (Jan 3, 2009)

Rick said:


> I actually don't think I'm supposed to discuss it, lest it gets told everywhere.



Woah, you're not supposed to talk about it? It can't be _that_ bad, as much as I hate to say it, it's just a guitar


----------



## Anthony (Jan 3, 2009)

7 Dying Trees said:


>



Wait, wait...you're James McIlroy? THE James MicIlroy? Dude, I LOVED you in The Darkness!


----------



## GazPots (Jan 3, 2009)

Im guessing this is the same guy and hence he's got his own wiki page! 


James Mcilroy - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia ??????


----------



## larry (Jan 3, 2009)

Rick said:


> Last I remember, he has 13.
> 
> That one's not camo, it's actually a matte black RGA.




ok that's it.  i've been gawking at dino's LACS porn on this thread 
for the past 4 or more hours and i can't take it anymore. i just ordered
a q-tuner pickup for my grey rg-7620. the body and headstock will be
refinished in a matching color (which i have no idea what, yet) and 
it'll resemble one of dino's single pickup 7's.

...... except, there will not be a volume knob.  

GAS is a beeeyotch.
i'll post pics in the appropriate thread when it's done.


----------



## vampiregenocide (Jan 3, 2009)

A picture of the shop itself which I found on Jemsite.







And this


----------



## DaveCarter (Jan 3, 2009)

Fuuuuuuuck thats a tasty looking guitar!!!!! Gorgeous quilt


----------



## Esp Griffyn (Jan 3, 2009)

Rick said:


> I actually don't think I'm supposed to discuss it, lest it gets told everywhere.



Just spill it man, whats done is done, tell the story!


----------



## ZeroSignal (Jan 3, 2009)

Esp Griffyn said:


> Just spill it man, whats done is done, tell the story!



Rick is one of Dino's friends. Friends don't spill the beans on friends.


----------



## winterlover (Jan 3, 2009)

aptly put Zero

still, Brujeria rox my sox off


----------



## DaveCarter (Jan 4, 2009)

Wasnt someone here going to sell that Brujeria guitar back to Dino?


----------



## nikt (Jan 4, 2009)

chavhunter said:


> Wasnt someone here going to sell that Brujeria guitar back to Dino?



That was CLONE



Jazzedout said:


> So Nikt... How does that LACS AX sound? I am really curious about it.



So I've picked the guitar on Friday and it's awesome.

a nice surprise is that this AX7 is almost 26 inch scale as opposite to 24 3/4 on the standard production models, it also has a ebony fretboard. The body is 2 piece African mahogany.

Lee (eelblack) made a great job with setting this babe. It came to me after month of shipping and spending time on customs office and it was perfectly tuned. Thanks a lot bro for your help and patience.


I will write some more soon


----------



## ZeroSignal (Jan 4, 2009)

chavhunter said:


> Wasnt someone here going to sell that Brujeria guitar back to Dino?



Can you PM me some choice tracks with Dino playing? I've never heard anything by them before.


----------



## eelblack2 (Jan 9, 2009)

nikt said:


> Lee (eelblack) made a great job with setting this babe. It came to me after month of shipping and spending time on customs office and it was perfectly tuned. Thanks a lot bro for your help and patience.
> 
> I will write some more soon



My pleasure, bud. I still owe you one for that LACS acoustic 7.

Here are some LACs from my herd, sorry for coming late to the party.







(Maple Extravaganza only non LACS in pic.)


----------



## leonardo7 (Jan 9, 2009)

That AX7 really seems like an incredible guitar.


----------



## Esp Griffyn (Jan 10, 2009)

ZeroSignal said:


> Rick is one of Dino's friends. Friends don't spill the beans on friends.




Well unless its some kind of debacle, Dino doing something naughty and losing a guitar I don't really see how it could be a bad thing to tell it


----------



## El Caco (Jan 10, 2009)

Or if you know a little about Dino it may be something that upsets him.


----------



## Esp Griffyn (Jan 10, 2009)

I know some light fingered entrepreneurs helped themselves to 6 of his guitars, but they way people are talking about him losing the Brujeria one it sounds like there is more to it.


----------



## Stengah_2012 (Jan 10, 2009)

eelblack2 said:


> My pleasure, bud. I still owe you one for that LACS acoustic 7.
> 
> Here are some LACs from my herd, sorry for coming late to the party.
> 
> ...



Jesus, I love that guitar with what looks like ankh at the twelfth fret. Have any more pics and info on it?


----------



## Sebastian (Jan 10, 2009)

Esp Griffyn said:


> I know some light fingered entrepreneurs helped themselves to 6 of his guitars, but they way people are talking about him losing the Brujeria one it sounds like there is more to it.



Is it really important ?


----------



## 7 Dying Trees (Jan 10, 2009)

Anthony said:


> Wait, wait...you're James McIlroy? THE James MicIlroy? Dude, I LOVED you in The Darkness!






GazPots said:


> Im guessing this is the same guy and hence he's got his own wiki page!
> 
> 
> James Mcilroy - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia ??????


Yes. That is my ugly mug.


----------



## Heeboja (Jan 11, 2009)

I want my own wikipage  . The only problem is that I am a nobody...


James. That LACS you have is just beautiful! See through red with black burst is also one of my favorite color (or colour  ) combination. Although I'm going for blue and black burst with my custom  .


----------



## TheSixthWheel (Jan 12, 2009)

I hereby declare this thread so chock full of delightful LACS porn that I'm not sure there could be much more win crammed in. Dino's customs always blow me away. Oh and James...jesus jumped-up christ that's a nice LACS.


----------



## leonardo7 (Jan 12, 2009)

I agree. Its a beaut James. Reverse headstock, awesome inlays, swamp ash, neck thru, nice color... I like, actually more like... I drool.


----------



## vampiregenocide (Jan 12, 2009)

7 Dying Trees said:


> Yes. That is my ugly mug.



Holy shit, your a bit of a legend lol Listening to a bit of Chaosanct, you guys are sick (in a good way).


----------



## El Caco (Jan 12, 2009)

For those that have not seen them, there is a stack of pics of nikt's blue Cooley in January's GOTM http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/gu...ibanez-lacs-rusty-cooley-rg7.html#post1339143


----------



## Rick (Jan 12, 2009)

s7eve said:


> Or if you know a little about Dino it may be something that upsets him.



Or if Dino says, "You can't tell anyone what happened."


----------

